

Ask HN: How much should I sell a domain to a startup for? - tallerholler

I was recently emailed about a domain that I own and had originally purchased awhile ago with intent to build a social application.<p>I&#x27;m not using it currently but still own it and randomly was just emailed asking if I would sell it to a startup drone company with the same domain but with .io<p>I haven&#x27;t sold any domains before so I&#x27;m wondering how much should I ask for to sell this domain? The company says they are launching in a few weeks and they have a semi-active twitter feed. It&#x27;s clear they are in the enterprise drone space and most likely will be offering logistics&#x2F;command&#x2F;data services around this area. The founder&#x27;s linkedin list raytheon among other aerospace&#x2F;tech background etc etc.<p>I don&#x27;t want to ask anything ridiculous but at the same time the money could really help me out in my own startup. Is 10k realistic? 15k? 20k?<p>How do I properly start negotiation? Let him pitch first? (through email)<p>Interestingly as a co-founder of a startup I am in the same boat as I own a .io domain but cannot acquire the .com we are seeking.<p>Any advice appreciated!
======
dandrews
Not advice you want to hear, but you did ask.

Call me latter-day-hippie, mired in a non mercenary and somewhat apocryphal
past, but I don't much care for domain squatters. You presumably bought your
domain name for a song, then couldn't use it. Give it up at your cost. It's
the right thing.

Yeah, my employer expressed some annoyance at my having given up
"tractordealer.com" years ago, but we had closed that business unit and no
longer had use for the domain name.

Ken Duda had earlier, most graciously ceded "duda.com" to my employer out of
goodness back in the day, so I just felt we were paying it forward. I'd do it
again.

Remember that the Internet is a social experiment as much as a technical
achievement - relying on global cooperation. Do your part is my advice. You'll
miss a profiteering opportunity, but you'll feel better about yourself after
that third beer. I'll admire you too.

------
zer00eyz
You own X.com and Y.io

They own X.io, tell them you want Y.com and will trade it for X.com

It will probably result in net lower costs for all involved.

~~~
snake117
I don't think he's talking about a trade. At the end, he was just saying that
he's on the same boat as he's in the same predicament looking for a domain
that with a different TLD.

I've never been in this situation before so I would just ask what he's willing
to pay for it. That will probably give you a rough number to work with and
maybe you can ask for a little more. Sorry I can't give you an exact number.
All the best.

